# Bachmann's E-Z Command DCC controller



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

I purchased this controller as a Christmas gift for my son. He has had it less than 30 days and it doesn't work any more (has a funny burn smell). Does any one know if this is common? The retailer offered me an even exchange for a new one or a credit toward a different model/brand. Is the Bachmann E-Z DCC model controller just not a good idea?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Exchange it and get either a Digitrax Zephyr or NCE PwerCab.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

My club has a Digitrax Zephyr on the programming/test track, and we use Digitrax on the main HO layout. Most of the operators seem to like Digitrax.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bachmann's E-Z DCC controller is a very,very limited starter DCC controller.
Do yourself and your son a favor and get a Digitrax Zephyr, It's a great control unit and a it can expand to any level that you will want it to go to.
It will be easy for everyone to operate, including you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One question. Why did the controller 'burn up'? It can be
a simple manufacturing defect, but if a short circuit was caused by 
incorrect connection or the way the trains were run, a new
expensive Digitrax is going to meet the same fate.

It may be worthwhile to discuss, with your son, how he is
running the trains.

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My DCS 100 beeps and shuts down in the event of a short. IIRC the Zephyr should do the same thing.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

All electric things run on smoke. Once the smoke is expelled it is no good. 

Go for the NCE power cab or the Zephyr. Great starter kits and they are expandable too if you decide to grow your empire. Yankee Dabbler over on ebay has the NCE for around 125 with free shipping last time I saw.


----------



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Digitrax Zephyr*

Thanks for the feedback! So, I purchased the Digitrax Zephyr. How do I make a connection to the EZ tracks? The Bachmann EZ command controller came with a connector that fit the track. The Digitrax Zephyr did not come with any sort of track connectors.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a Bachman controller also. You can either sacrifice your cable from the Bachman unit buy cutting it, or Bachman also sells the cable with a track connector on one end and bare wires on the other.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrsrg72 (Nov 28, 2013)

PeterA said:


> I have a Bachman controller also. You can either sacrifice your cable from the Bachman unit buy cutting it, or Bachman also sells the cable with a track connector on one end and bare wires on the other.
> 
> 
> Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk



Got it...so I sacrificed the wire and made the connection. The train seems to be moving slower ans stops and starts intermittently? I checked all the connections and have the speed turned up to 99. I basically went through all the troubleshooting tips in the manual. Any suggestions? Thanks again!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I as I posted earlier, something caused the Bachmann controller
to go bad.

Now, you are experiencing poor operation with a new controller.

First be sure that the track rail heads are clean and also check
the locomotive wheels. Dirt on either blocks electrical continuity.

It may be prudent to check the locomotive's internal electrical
connections. You may have a loose or broken wire from a
truck to the decoder. Or some loose material may be
shorting inside. This happens. 

You can test the loco off the track by touching the wheels with
track power. Does it run well at controllable speeds off the track?

You could also test the locomotive on another DCC layout, perhaps
at your hobby shop.

Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First, ditch the stupid plug in connector, your loss from that alone will cause you massive problems! You need to do a bus wire set up (14 gauge wire) following the track layout and put drops (20-24 gauge) off your track every 3 feet or less.
Are you running track with the black plastic roadbed base? If you are you need to upgrade your track that is just simple Steel rail and conducts power horribly! Go to a Nickel silver railed track for much better performance.


----------

